# Carnabua content of Victoria concours?



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone know the % carnabua content of concours ? just curious to see if it was anywhere near the xxx chemical guys which is 47%


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Bot sure of its carnuaba content, perhaps someone else can chime in with that... One of the huge differences for me between XXX and Victoria is the glaze content of the waxes, Concours being very glaze heavy while the XXX is not and this shows in the wettness and depth the Concours will deliver to paint.


----------



## chutney (Feb 21, 2007)

Did a search on another forum. There was a member that mentionned 46% amount of carnauba content. The link to the website with the information isn't valid anymore. So I don't know if it's reliable.
You can always sent a email to Victoria wax.
http://www.victoriawax.com
However the amount of carnauba isn't a measure for quality. Other factors are as important : solvents, oils, additives, ...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Concours is 47% white & yellow carnauba - 90% white and 10% yellow IIRC.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Rich said:


> Concours is 47% white & yellow carnauba - 90% white and 10% yellow IIRC.


Rich,

Is that not the carnauba content/mix of Zymol Concours? 

Alan W


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Caranuba contents are pretty much irrelevant given that there is no defined way of working out the content. For example 47% could be 47% of the amount of wax in the pot or 47% of total solids or what they started of with etc. 

I would also be very surprised if the end % of CG xxx was the same as zymol concours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

As Brazo, says, please take all percentages with a pinch of carnauba 

Having developed some carnauba waxes recently there is so much myth and misinformation - not to mention marketing! - that percentages are academic. The only real test is how well the wax works. Check the beading, check the durability, check the shine.

Most importantly, carnauba volume itself is a false idol. It is what the carnauba is blended with that makes a real difference. The correct solvent, beeswax volume and silicone content are probably more critical overall. Carnauba is just a very handy natural ingredient that grows on trees. To become a decent car wax it has to be mixed with a lot of other stuff in the correct proportions. Blindly increasing the content could even be detrimental, especially in terms of ease of application.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

The above is virtually the same response I got when I enquired direct to Victoria wax.

'Not to put a sad tone to marketing, but Carnauba by volume is unworkable for me, there are just too many unknowns. The man that started it just wanted a way to rank his waxes. But it works so well for the customers who are wanting something as a guide. It is like saying 27% by volume is good, then 70% by volume is really good and should be very expensive. When the maximum amount of all waxes (including carnauba)and surfactants is 30% by weight of the total formula. Even I push it a little bit because during the 5 to 6 hours of cooking, mixing, pouring, cooling and putting the lid on the wax there is considerable evaporation which increases the solids portions of the final wax. Carnauba is only one of a number of waxes needed in a formula, but it is the most recognized for marketing.'


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> 'Even I push it a little bit because during the 5 to 6 hours of cooking, mixing, pouring, cooling and putting the lid on the wax there is considerable evaporation which increases the solids portions of the final wax.'


Interestingly, there is never as much evaporation as you'd expect. You would think there should be, because lots of 'steam' pours off the mixture during this stage, but when I weighed a sample that I made before and after this process, thee was basically nothing in it... I wouldn't say it is considerable, even though it looks it... all you can do is weigh the solid carnauba content before it goes in and then weigh the finished product... carnauba doesn't evaporate so that gives you the real figure.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

interesting thread! thanks for the info about victoria!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy old thread revival!!!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I mean I've been a fan of victoria and never found any info regarding the content of their wax. so I thought other people might want this infos.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:wall:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I cannot add anything to this thread other than I will purchase some of this wax in the spring having heard good things about it. I will do all the prep as per then blackhole, then Vic's concours on panther black paint :doublesho


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

It has always seemed strange that the customers' desire for carnauba content of waxes is met by so much disinformation by most wax producers. With no standard method of determining the percentage of wax it is impossible to compare different brands. Carnauba itself is also debatable when it comes to looks/protection, hence the blending with other oils/waxes. Just reading posts from Dodo, Rubbish Boy and, more recently, Bouncer, the percentage and importance of carnauba content seems less of an issue. If you're cynical like me, you may think it's just a contest between the bigger manufacturers in a 'mine's bigger than yours' kind of way. Thankfully, I've never been taken in by marketing hype and just sift through posts on here to see reports of products before choosing. I've never been disappointed with the results and I've never spent big bucks. I have RBJE and Vic's Concours and think they're both fantastic. I'm happy to try new products but don't subscribe to the manufaturers' hyperbole - you can't polish a turd and you can't peddle snake oil.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Bulkhead said:


> It has always seemed strange that the customers' desire for carnauba content of waxes is met by so much disinformation by most wax producers. With no standard method of determining the percentage of wax it is impossible to compare different brands. Carnauba itself is also debatable when it comes to looks/protection, hence the blending with other oils/waxes. Just reading posts from Dodo, Rubbish Boy and, more recently, Bouncer, the percentage and importance of carnauba content seems less of an issue. If you're cynical like me, you may think it's just a contest between the bigger manufacturers in a 'mine's bigger than yours' kind of way. Thankfully, I've never been taken in by marketing hype and just sift through posts on here to see reports of products before choosing. I've never been disappointed with the results and I've never spent big bucks. I have RBJE and Vic's Concours and think they're both fantastic. I'm happy to try new products but don't subscribe to the manufaturers' hyperbole - you can't polish a turd and you can't peddle snake oil.


totally agree and it suck because there's no real way to compare to different wax. Heck it's even impossible to compare waxes from the same brand!


----------



## LitchfieldAndy (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, seems largely down to reading reviews.

Its pretty difficult to work out at what point you start paying extra for brand name rather than performance. can't help thinking that waxes costing over £200 fall into the latter category and £2000 is just silly money for such a product!! :wall:


----------

